# Best PFD for offshore/moreton bay fishing.



## kremmen (Oct 10, 2008)

Gday All,

Need to get a pfd more suitable to yakking. Have been looking at the stohlquist fisherman $200, the osprey kayak fishing pfd $70, or the Trek Ultra $130 or the MTI Riptide $140 or so.

Anyone had any experience with any of these. It will be a bit of offshore, moreton bay etc.

Also where is best place to buy in or around bris

Cheers in advance...


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Me too, but I am thinking of getting a manual inflatable, lot cheaper than the prices of a lot of the "yak style" vests. They start at $80.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

I am happy with my Stohlquist.
Does everything I want it do do well.
Got it directly from Wavemonkey. 
(http://www.wavemonkey.com.au)
Had im one day one the phone, the next day it was in front of my door, not even24hrs!!
Good service!

I thought about an Inflateble as well, 
Cooler but if activated you can´t really swimm with them well (always tryes to put you on your back),
and no where to put things (saftey gear) on ( Whiste, vhf radio, knive),
Also needs Service every 2 Years.
Not as durable around the oyster rocks...??


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

Ditto to above, love the Stohlquist!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWf/OJDMAADbfgAAQYIeAGrUiVgA/79/gMAFUytYip/qaaFPTTTSZMIaBpppp6gap6YmlPSbUPSA9INAND1BpomSYp6UPaptRmoGgA9STOCUsMUnvSvLLrLLGPk80XwKKmS2OIWoE7IqZ12x9tWBC0aLUFgn3G+D1sSEjCMcxI3bN0fFCXqKpx/ZbS63VkIc89Ne6F5Ur2CmLKSM8uEDWCxFQnliSKJcwWY1KoFebZZoehgNZXDRXb3WfjmzOsxuqEujif91s9MUyNjAteQxnfRmyBFlSTTZF6cblgQAQU8O+jOCFS2uXg+zcDswDHFZQ+83EiYxfxtcp19ciw3UBqwp6br1XryoFQpwIFaFoksl2YAanhzfjUbY0wMOIqb0E9QhSvhmYQ3TS0IL9gooxvDzY2dUnLPohIUoCxpqobkLwwyInACYDb2gX0nR9DXOesbOOd08vOSlRS2omnyl/F3JFOFCQ/84kMw==


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Well picked my manual inflatable PFD1 from Whitworths today, they have them in the latest catalog for $89. Thought I had better get in before the dollar being in the toilet doubles the price!

It fits really well, no restrictions for paddling, and nice and cool compared to a vest style one. One happy camper here!


----------



## CHIMO (Oct 22, 2008)

I also have a manual inflatable which (as I've previously stated) I rarely wear. I will do when I go offshore but I find ANY lifejacket unpleasant to wear while paddling. So, when I'm in the river (or bay) I try avoid stink boats enough to remain safe...I can swim...my yak will float...all providing I don't get knocked out before I can don the jacket! Mine is the reverse bum-bag style which is readily available for under $100. If anyone is interested here is a link... http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300271740356


----------



## mark5fish (Jun 18, 2009)

Thnaks for this post been tossing up which one to get. Greta advise.


----------

